# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Πρόβλημα με πολύμετρο

## P@s@ris!

Καλημέρα παίδες...... :Cool: 

Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα να πάρω καινούργιο πολύμετρο....καλύτερο...αλλά θέλω να φτιάξω και το παλιό...για πειραματισμό και να το έχω και για πιο πρόχειρο...

πριν μερικές μέρες το πολύμετρο μου άρχισε να τα παίζει.....στην αρχή το beeper....βράχνιασε (χαχαχαχα) άνοιξα το πολύμετρο και είδα τη κάψα αρπαγμένη....έτσι και την άλλαξα.....αλλά πάλι το ίδιο βραχνή συνέχιζε.....



Ξέχασα....Το πολυμετρο που έχω είναι της Mastech το MS8221A....

 

Λοιπόν...πείραξα τα τρίμερ....και μετά που μέτρησα μια μπαταρία 1,5βόλτ μου έδειχνε  1,81 βόλτ... επίσεις στην μπρίζα που μέτρησα μου έδειχνε 280βόλτ...πριν πειράξω τα τρίμερ σημείωσα με έναν μαρκαδόρο για να μπορω να βρώ που ήταν πριν...

   αλλά τπτ....συνεχίζει να μετράει με απόκλιση.....μπορεί να φτιαχτεί αυτό????έχει κανέας καμια ιδέα???? :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## P@s@ris!

ορίστε άλλες 2 φωτό.....

----------


## Thansavv

Η μπαταρία του πολυμέτρου είναι εντάξει? Η μήπως πολύ πεσμένη?

----------


## moutoulos

Παναγιώτη τα τρίμμερ δεν τα πειράζουμε, ειδικά δε, οταν δεν ξέρουμε
τι κάνει το καθένα απο αυτά ...

Αν και δεν κατάλαβα, η βλάβη πρίν τη "ρύθμιση" και εκτός απο την κάψα,
ποιά ήταν ?.

----------


## lynx

> άνοιξα το πολύμετρο και είδα τη κάψα αρπαγμένη


εγω δεν το βλεπω αρπαγμενο... μαλλον ξεφλουδισμενο ειναι!  :Unsure: 

πολυ πιθανον μετρησες υψηλη ταση ενω το ειχες σε λαθος κλιμακα..

επισεις θελω να σε ρωτησω.. στο συγκεκριμενο πολυμετρο η ακροδεκτες
σου κανουν καλη επαφη στις υποδοχες του οργανου?

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Η μπαταρία του πολυμέτρου είναι εντάξει? Η μήπως πολύ πεσμένη?


οι μπαταρίες είναι καλές...τις είχα αλλάξει μια βδομάδα πιο πριν....




> Παναγιώτη τα τρίμμερ δεν τα πειράζουμε, ειδικά δε, οταν δεν ξέρουμε
> τι κάνει το καθένα απο αυτά ...
> 
> Αν και δεν κατάλαβα, η βλάβη πρίν τη "ρύθμιση" και εκτός απο την κάψα,
> ποιά ήταν ?.


δίκιο έχεις...αλλά πριν τα πειράξω σημείωσα με ενα μαεκαδόρο που ήταν για να μην χάσω την θέση τους...η βλάβη πριν ήταν η κάψα....στην μέτρηση ήταν σχεδόν κομπλέ...




> εγω δεν το βλεπω αρπαγμενο... μαλλον ξεφλουδισμενο ειναι! 
> 
> πολυ πιθανον μετρησες υψηλη ταση ενω το ειχες σε λαθος κλιμακα..
> 
> επισεις θελω να σε ρωτησω.. στο συγκεκριμενο πολυμετρο η ακροδεκτες
> σου κανουν καλη επαφη στις υποδοχες του οργανου?


αυτό εννοώ με το αρπαγμένο...το ξεφλουδισμένο...δεν θυμάμαι να μέτρησα μεγάλη τάση....σε λάθος κλίμακα.. :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1: 
οι ακροδέκτες κάνουν καλή επαφή....το κοίταξα...δοκίμασα κ με άλλα καλώδια...

σας ευχαριστώ πάντως παίδες για το ενδιαφέρον σας.... :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

Παναγιώτη, η γνώμη μου ..., προσπάθησε να το "σετάρεις" με ένα άλλο
πολύμετρο (που μετράει καλά), εκεί με το τρίμμερ, και αν γίνει άστο όπως 
είναι. Έτσι και αλλιώς μέτραγε κανονικά όπως λες ή σχεδόν.

Τώρα το μπίπ, άστο μουγκό, δεν πειράζει ...




Άσχετο ..., με έβαλε σε σκέψεις η υπογραφή σου ...  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## dbsjro

> Άσχετο ..., με έβαλε σε σκέψεις η υπογραφή σου ...


Mε ελικοπτερο  :hahahha: 

Σημειωσες με μαρκαδορο αλλα υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχασες ολοκληρη στροφη? Εκτος κ αν δν γυρναει ολοκληρη στροφη το ποτενσιομετρο

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Παναγιώτη, η γνώμη μου ..., προσπάθησε να το "σετάρεις" με ένα άλλο
> πολύμετρο (που μετράει καλά), εκεί με το τρίμμερ, και αν γίνει άστο όπως 
> είναι. Έτσι και αλλιώς μέτραγε κανονικά όπως λες ή σχεδόν.
> 
> Τώρα το μπίπ, άστο μουγκό, δεν πειράζει ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Άσχετο ..., με έβαλε σε σκέψεις η υπογραφή σου ...


χαχαχαχαχα....

προσπαθησα να το σετάρω με μια αντίσταση των 1ΚΩ....
αλλά τπτ...




> Mε ελικοπτερο 
> 
> Σημειωσες με μαρκαδορο αλλα υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχασες ολοκληρη στροφη? Εκτος κ αν δν γυρναει ολοκληρη στροφη το ποτενσιομετρο


όχι....δεν έχασα στροφή...το τρίμμερ δεν είναι πολύστροφο....

----------

